# Advice needed from dog owners



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

One of our beloved doggies went to doggy heaven last week. Our other one is obviously missing him and barking a lot more than she has done for a while (she's 13 1/2). It's worse first thing around 5am onwards and she's waking us all up. Whilst I feel really sorry for her we really need our sleep but I don't know what to do?   I wish I could explain to her what has happened. To lose her mate must be awful for her. 

Has anyone any thoughts or experiences they could share with me? 

Rachel


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Rachel   sorry for the loss of your dog.

Your poor dog missing her mate, sorry don't have any words of wisdom to help but hope she's back to herself soon.

Jovi


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Rachel

 I know how hard it is to lose a furbie  

I to lost one of my lovely furbabies in January this year, my two boys had been together for  nearly 8 years, I must admit when TJ first passed away poor Taz was like a lost sheep, didnt know what to do with himself and started to show some bizarre behaviour, he started to leave pee pees in the house and also number 2s, which he had never done before, he would sit looking out of the window all the time, I was at my wits end, so I started to take him for extra walks and made that extra effort to play with him and he soon started to get back to normal, I think doggies grieve to and I am sure in time your little doggie will stop the barking and start to behave more like her old self  

 hun, hope things get better soon

Love Myra xxx


----------

